# IELTS Points Calculation



## Nadim99 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi
If my IELTS score is 6.5...7....6.5...6.5(S...L...R...W) thn what will be my
Point?...will it be 5+4+5+5=19....or it will be 16?


----------

